# Anyone still using scratch coat?



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

To all my tile buddies, are any of you still using wire mesh/scratch coat mix for your plywood sub-floors?
Or am i still to old school?

LOL


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Old school??? I'd say almost hackish!!!


Who taught you that corner cutting crap??? NJ mud job, eh??


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

ditra


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Floordude said:


> Old school??? I'd say almost hackish!!!
> Who taught you that corner cutting crap??? NJ mud job, eh??





kevjob said:


> ditra


You guys missed* this* gem.
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=32577


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

No I didn't. 

Alltiles-- what you've described (lath and scratch or "Jersey Mud Job") has been frowned upon now for many years. It's been found by TCA Team inspectors to be responsible for literally hundreds of failures per month.


----------



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

Bill_Vincent said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> Alltiles-- what you've described (lath and scratch or "Jersey Mud Job") has been frowned upon now for many years. It's been found by TCA Team inspectors to be responsible for literally hundreds of failures per month.


My bad, i guess I'm the only one laking the trade terminology. More like Mortar Bed to all the "know it alls"


----------



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

Bill_Vincent said:


> No I didn't.
> 
> Alltiles-- what you've described (lath and scratch or "Jersey Mud Job") has been frowned upon now for many years. It's been found by TCA Team inspectors to be responsible for literally hundreds of failures per month.


Jersey Mud jobs...lmao.
And laying tiles on plywood with Fuller Tec pre-mixed or any other adhesive isn't?
I mean that's what they seem to use in your KNOW IT ALL reno programs. Not to mention 50% of tile setters in the GTA use it.
BTW, guess what a client of mine had under her 4 broken tiles she had installed 6 months ago.... Fuller Tec pre-mixed!...AKA, the "NEW" JERSEY MUD JOB!


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Not MY projects, Buckwheat. You won't see a single piece of floor til EVER go down with mastic on my projects.

Just for the record. Someone using lath ans scratch just isn't up to par with what's found to be successful. Someone using premixed thinset on floor tile is a hack. End of story. Two different things. 

As for using a thick bed mortar installation, you obviously don't know how to do that, etiher, because in a floor installation there IS no scratch coat needed. I don't know who you're trying to fool but you don't know a damn thing about the trade, other than maybe how to use a notch trowel and wet saw. My suggestion would be to go to work with a good contractor and learn the ropes for a few years. You're not ready to take jobs on your own. All you're going to do is get alot of people pissed off enough to sic their lawyers on you, and then you're done.


----------



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

Bill_Vincent said:


> Not MY projects, Buckwheat. You won't see a single piece of floor til EVER go down with mastic on my projects.
> 
> Just for the record. Someone using lath ans scratch just isn't up to par with what's found to be successful. Someone using premixed thinset on floor tile is a hack. End of story. Two different things.
> 
> As for using a thick bed mortar installation, you obviously don't know how to do that, etiher, because in a floor installation there IS no scratch coat needed. I don't know who you're trying to fool but you don't know a damn thing about the trade, other than maybe how to use a notch trowel and wet saw. My suggestion would be to go to work with a good contractor and learn the ropes for a few years. You're not ready to take jobs on your own. All you're going to do is get alot of people pissed off enough to sic their lawyers on you, and then you're done.


I see experience talks, bet you have a few lawyers on salary.:thumbsup:
Clearly the internet is way past your days, seeing your don't understand the concept behind a forum.
However, Props to CC for answering my concern, seeing how he clearly didn't inherit (thankfully by blood) his step fathers bull blood.
It's funny how many guys like you I met at job sites, that when they retire brag that they been doing tiles for 40 years, but always forget to mention that working one day a week, DOES indeed qualify you as a tile setter.

Congrats


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

You're some piece of work, and that's the last thing I'll say to you, troll.


----------



## All Tiles (Jan 18, 2008)

Bill_Vincent said:


> You're some piece of work, and that's the last thing I'll say to you, troll.


troll....jeje...you are up to date!


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Bill is right, you don't really need a scratch coat for a floor job.
For a shower wall maybe.
Why would you scratch coat a floor anyhow. It's pointless.

Correct way to mud a floor would be to start with a cleavage membrane and top with reinforcing mesh.
Then mix your 1 part portland to 4 parts sand and make a nice level mud bed about an inch and a quarter thick.
Let the bed cure.
Then thinset (not mastic) and tile away.

Or at least, that's how we do it in america.
Not so sure about Canada.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Matt, don't even bother. He's the pro, here to tell us all how to do our jobs better. :no:


----------



## Boca (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, the adversity here!
I see 2 points here. My mom had her floors installed with wire mesh and a thin set of scratch coat and it last her years, but i guess there new cheaper ways to do this.

How would you all install tiles marble or porcelain on and existing sub floor (where there were tiles before)?


----------



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey whats your problem? How old are you? Because your acting like your a pissy 13 year old girl. I don't know what your problem is but no one on this board wants the BS. You can either come on here act like a adult ask/answer questions or not say anything at all. 



All Tiles said:


> troll....jeje...you are up to date!


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Some guys have 20 years of experience;

some have 1 year of experience, 20 times...


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Boca said:


> Wow, the adversity here!
> I see 2 points here. My mom had her floors installed with wire mesh and a thin set of scratch coat and it last her years, but i guess there new cheaper ways to do this.
> 
> How would you all install tiles marble or porcelain on and existing sub floor (where there were tiles before)?



IT's not cheaper, by far. The cost is about the same, maybe a few pennies more. Instead of using lath and scratch, if you want to keep the elevation down, lay down Ditra. it's 1/8" thick, and acceptable over 3/4" subfloor for ceramic. If you're putting down stone, you need another 1/2" of plywood over that 3/4" first, no matter WHAT you're bonding to.


----------

